# Nimes Live Stream.



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Starts tomorrow just not sure what time here.http://www.livestream.com/europeantournamentnimes2012?t=809528


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

This starts at 6:00pm nimes time and I think theres 7hrs difference so should be on at 11:00am there.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

DXTCLUE said:


> This starts at 6:00pm nimes time and I think theres 7hrs difference so should be on at 11:00am there.


Nimes is same time than Paris so GMT+1.

A userful link: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


----------

